# A le recherche d'un jeux



## dieu le père (6 Mai 2011)

bonjour 

voila tous est dans le titre, je suis a la recherche d'un jeux sur l'ipad.
Un jeux du style Nintaii sur iphone mais au format ipad, je crois un jour en avoir aperçus un mais je ne sais plus le nom alors si quelqu'un peut m'aider sa serais sympa.

ensuite je voulais savoir si quelqu'un serais au courant d'une éventuel date de sortie du jeu Bejeweled 3 sur l'ipad, je sais qu'il en parle depuis un moment, non ?

en tous cas merci de votre aide


----------

